# Billing 54162 and 54163



## fortned (Jun 3, 2013)

Has any ever billed the 54162 and 54163 together? One of my Peds URO doctor's feels we can bill those codes together but I feel that surgically speaking lysis of adhesions is part of a circumcision revision. Appreciate anyone's feedback on this.  

thanks,
Debbie


----------

